# Wrecked 2012 won't start after rebuild



## cturner41314 (Mar 8, 2011)

Have a 2012 was hit in the front end. Had to replace some wiring and a few other front-end parts. The car will crank but it is not getting fire to the plugs. What is my next step? I have checked fuses and fuel pump. Would appreciate any help.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I-key or steel key? Have you scanned it? If not, you need to.


----------



## cturner41314 (Mar 8, 2011)

VStar650CL said:


> I-key or steel key? Have you scanned it? If not, you need to.


how do you scan it?


----------



## cturner41314 (Mar 8, 2011)

cturner41314 said:


> how do you scan it?


I have steel key'


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

cturner41314 said:


> how do you scan it?


With an OBD scanner. If you don't own one and don't want to invest in getting one and learning how to use it, you shouldn't try to DIY your car. You'll end up throwing lots of parts at it and get nowhere.


----------

